# looking for good trail tires



## FABMAN

I'm looking for good trail tires. I ride clay, sand, rock, class 5 rock, damp wet & dry dirt, plenty of mud, wash outs, fallen trees, snow & ice, ext. I ride fast too and I do hit 60 to 65 mph. I had mud lights just sold them. I didn't like them. I'm thinking of going 26" or 27"tall & 10"wide all 4 maybe 12" in the rear but not sure 12"s will fit with stock rims. 
I have a few in mind.

Interco Swamp Lite 
INTERCO REPTILE
GBC Dirt Tamer 
Maxxis Bighorn 2.0 or the originals what is the difference in the tread? 
*Grim* *Reaper* 

Id like to know the pro's & con's of all of these and if there's any other ones I should look into.

Thanks


----------



## Bootlegger

THe 2.0's in the BH"s has a shorter tread and are not having the good reviews of the original...I would go with the original bh's


----------



## drtj

I have swamplites they are a fairly good tire. They wear kinda fast & at high speed ur gonna be shaking.


----------



## 850PoPo

Try Tucker tire company in Dyersburg,Tenn it's were I got my Swamp Witches $280 for 27's (last set lasted me 2 bikes arround 4000 miles on them sill being used on a buddys AC 700


----------



## 88rxn/a

zillas!


----------



## GWNBrute

I run Zilla's and found that for the riding I do (very similar to what your riding) that there not as strong as I would like, I've had two different incidents with sticks going through the rubber from trees on the ground, I found you have to run 7-9psi to stiffen them up a bit, but all in all they are a great tire for the trials!


----------



## Chefdaveyboy

Zilla's 27"x12"...so great for control on the dirt at high speeds, pulls great in the mud when u b crawlin', not too aggressive for the snow either, light weight (i have 'em with the '09SS312's...they dont weigh s h i t e! I was very impressed with mine, now im going up to Swamp Lites 29.5 with the 1 9/16" killer lug!

Cheers


----------



## FABMAN

I had a push with the mud lights. The zilla's wont do that? They have a similar tread. With the BH's 2.0 I was thinking that's what they did thanks boot. How about the weight? The tire chart is incomplete on these sizes.


----------



## Gillum44

ITP Terra cross are great trail tires!!


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

go with the bighorns not the 2.0s, you cant beat em


----------



## snipe523

For your riding I would go with whichever you could get for cheaper between the Bighorns and the Terra Cross.


----------



## phreebsd

im would love some grim reapers. They are 8-Ply also!


----------



## snipe523

Those grim reapers would probably be very nice. The tread pattern is almost identical to the Terra Cross.


----------



## phreebsd

they only come in 14" rim size though


----------



## FABMAN

Yah I'm running 12s. The Terra Cross is spendy compared to the others if I recall. But definitely an option.


----------



## NMKawierider

Has anyone heard anything...good or bad...about the bajacross?
8-ply rated radial sounds good and they look pretty good, but how do they do?


----------



## edtman

My buddy has the Bighorn 2.0 and he feels sick when he sees my original Bighorns. His are only a year old but they look worn. The treads are smaller. Mine are heavier, and the machine is 4-5 mph slower. I think the rubber is softer on his, because they wore faster than expected. I dont know about any other tires.


----------



## Heath070707

The tread depth on the 2.0 is exactly the same as the old bighorn. The 2.0 is a little lighter than the original. It seems to have a more open tread pattern also. I had a set of the originals, I ran them for a few months then sold them. They took too much spinning to clean out for me. I have a set of Zillas now and they are by far my favorite tire I have ever had. I have had XTRs, mudlites, bighorns, and Zillas. Maybe that will help.


----------



## edtman

I mean't the actual lugs themself are smaller, like, per square inch wise. But now that you bring it up, I would take that bet, I believe that the 2.0 is 1/16" deeper. I will look it up and get back to you.


----------



## 850PoPo

Ran across these today price isn't bad for 6 ply Carlisle Blackrock tires do a google search on them


----------



## phreebsd

850PoPo said:


> Ran across these today price isn't bad for 6 ply Carlisle Blackrock tires do a google search on them


----------



## Gillum44

The Blackrock is a good tire for the price i just put a set on my buddys grizzly and they do well in all conditions that we have riddin in


----------



## madppcs

Here is my Renegade with 27" Mudlite XTRs. They pull very well in mud, and ride SUPER smooth on road/hardpack. Plus they are radial. I might have 2% wear on them in about 9 months. My gade sure has come a long way from this pic,LOL..


----------



## back2XR

I have 26" Bighons on my bruteforce, they are geat tires. I have the 9's in the front and 12's in the rear. Im looking to put 9's on the rear also to make it steer easier and ride a little better. The 26" bighorns look like 27's


----------



## FABMAN

How much do the big horn's weigh in 27-10-12 and the same for the swamplight's? I'm leaning towards thees 2.


----------



## phreebsd

there's a lot of new trail tires out this year.
ITP and MAXXIs each have several offerings.

ITP's new tires include:
baja cross
ultra cross
tundra cross (first factory studded tire)

Maxxis has:
CST ANCLA
CST ABUZZ
CEROS RADIAL

honestly for the money the XTR radials are probably the best all round trail tires with good wear characteristics.


----------



## phreebsd

FABMAN said:


> How much do the big horn's weigh in 27-10-12 and the same for the swamplight's? I'm leaning towards thees 2.


 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tireweightchart


----------



## FABMAN

The chart is incomplete in both tires phree. The CST ABUZZ and baja cross
look good ill have to look in to them some more. Find out the tread depth, sizes available, and how mutch they weigh, ext


----------



## FABMAN

CST Abuzz 











BAJA Cross


----------



## phreebsd

FABMAN said:


> The chart is incomplete in both tires phree. The CST ABUZZ and baja cross
> look good ill have to look in to them some more. Find out the tread depth, sizes available, and how mutch they weigh, ext


 
i know i dont have the new ones yet. 
we do have the swamplites and bighorns you asked about though.
ive been meaning to add the new tires. i think i will get them today.


----------



## 30backs

i only hear good things about bighorns


----------



## FABMAN

We only have the horns in 26", and the swamp in 27" last i looked.


----------



## DLB

I run 26" Bighorns on my Grizz 700 and I love them! I ride the same kind of terrain you do. They are on the heavy side, but to me that only means they are built to take abuse. I don't mud bog my ATVs so these are perfect for me. I'll probably get a set of 25" for my Brute at some point.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

phreebsd said:


>


Carlisle and ITP are the same company. Or at least owned by the same corp.:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider

FABMAN said:


> The chart is incomplete in both tires phree. The CST ABUZZ and baja cross
> look good ill have to look in to them some more. Find out the tread depth, sizes available, and how mutch they weigh, ext


I just put a set of BajaCross on mine. Awsome tire. The tread depth is 3/4". Way deeper then they look. Love the way it handles the trail. Reacts fast, climbs great, steers easy.

Pic deleted.


----------



## Brute650i

nmkawierider If you keep posting pics of your bike Its gonna cause me to revoke your picture posting privileges!!!!! haha every time I see it, It makes me want a white brute. Every picture you post of yours looks like its white i guess from the glare. This one isnt to bad but I have my eye on you. lol


----------



## NMKawierider

Brute650i said:


> nmkawierider If you keep posting pics of your bike Its gonna cause me to revoke your picture posting privileges!!!!! haha every time I see it, It makes me want a white brute. Every picture you post of yours looks like its white i guess from the glare. This one isnt to bad but I have my eye on you. lol


Well.. Its Silver as silver can get. I'll stop posting pics....I guess...lol


----------



## Brute650i

nmkawierider said:


> Well.. Its Silver as silver can get. I'll stop posting pics....I guess...lol


its cool maybe eventually Ill get them dipped or painted


now back on subject I would get big horns of Dirt Tamers if it were me.


----------



## FABMAN

thats one sweet ride there nmkawierider. 
How about pitbull tires?

Rocker









Growler


----------



## NMKawierider

FABMAN said:


> How about pitbull tires?
> 
> Rocker & Growler


There is a website that has a writeup and video on Pitbulls. The initials are GC


----------



## FABMAN

Well I was really looking in too the rockers by pitbull they were like $20 a tire more the the bighorn's butt I had a hard time finding out how heavy they are so I called them and they told me they were 33lbs for a 26.5x10r12!! The horns are 8 to 10 lbs lighter per!! So I went with the bighorn's 26x9r12 f & 26x12r12 r. I got them for $386 shipped from rocky mountain ATV http://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/home.do


----------



## FABMAN

Well hear is one of them. I'm still working on my other rims. I put a ring on the outer bead to help support it from rock's in stuff.


----------



## Masher

My vote is for the 31 Oultlaw. Super Smooth and Likes to Eat! 

If that's a little large for you then go with the Bighorn. I don't think I've ever heard anything bad about them as a trail tire.


----------



## Masher

My bad I was on the second page a posted. Looks like you made a nice choice there.


----------



## vSpoiler

NMKawierider said:


> I just put a set of BajaCross on mine. Awsome tire. The tread depth is 3/4". Way deeper then they look. Love the way it handles the trail. Reacts fast, climbs great, steers easy.
> 
> Pic deleted.


You have a pm...


----------



## NMKawierider

vSpoiler said:


> You have a pm...


 Sent one back. Don't buy them...you won't like them.


----------

